# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  ''Κενό'' στο μήνυμα.

## petran

Τωρα τελευταια, πολλες φορες, παω να γραψω ενα μηνυμα, κ ενω προσπαθω να βαλω ''κενό'' αναμεσα στις λεξεις,
δεν μπορω.
Σημερα βεβαια με αφησε. ::

----------


## jk21

αν βγαινει το πληκτρο του tab καθαρισε με λιγο οινοπνευμα ή ειδικο σπρει τοπικα  .....

----------


## petran

> αν βγαινει το πληκτρο του tab καθαρισε με λιγο οινοπνευμα ή ειδικο σπρει τοπικα  .....


Δημητρη,''αλλού'',το''κενό''μπ  αινει κανονικα.
Δεν εχει θεμα το πληκτρο.
Μου το κανει μόνο εδω,ειτε σε δημοσιο post, ειτε σε pm.

----------


## jk21

Πετρο τι να σου πω ... δεν ξερω.Εγω δεν εχω προβλημα .Αν παρατηρηθει και σε αλλα μελη , να μας το επισημανετε να το μεταφερουμε στον τεχνικο μας

----------


## Shin Kazama

Ισχύει αυτό με το κενό.

----------


## amastro

Όντως, δεν "ακούει" πάντα το κενό.
Πιο συχνά σε πμ. 
Γράφω όλη την πρόταση και γυρίζω με το βελάκι και βάζω κενά.

----------


## jk21

Ενημερωθηκα οτι υπαρχει προβλημα συμβατοτητας μετα την τελευταια αναβαθμιση του chrome με το vbulletin πανω στο οποιο ειναι χτισμενο το φορουμ . Η απαντηση του chrome σε σχετικη ερωτηση (προφανως και αλλοι διαπιστωσανε το ιδιο προβλημα ) ειναι οτι δεν σκοπευει να το λυσει .Οποιος εχει συχνα κολληματα , ειτε αλλαζει browzer ειτε αλλαζει τον editor (επεξεργαστη κειμενου στο χωρο που γραφουμε τα μηνυματα ) σε source mod  (πατωντας το εικονιδιο τερμα αριστερα   Α/Α ​  )

----------


## vasilis.a

και σε μενα διαπιστωσα σημερα οτι δεν μπαινει κενο,αλλα μονο σε προσωπικο μηνυμα οχι στο φορουμ..

----------


## jk21

ναι κυριως εκει συμβαινει .Μονο εκει τουλαχιστον , καποιες φορες συνεβη σε μενα 


Ομως με την αλλαγη σε source mode που συνεστησε ο τεχνικος μας , δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα

----------


## stefos

Tελευταια μου συμβαινει και εμενα πολυ !!

Εγραψα απο αλλον browser και δουλευει. 

Δημητρη εχεις δικιο στον chrome  το παρουσιαζει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμένα μου το εμφάνισε μόνο σε μία περίοδο που πήγα να γράψω και κάτω από παράθεση άλλης απάντησης. Βέβαια το έγραψα πιο πάνω, πάνω από την παράθεση και το έκανα copy/paste. Μετά στις άλλες παραθέσεις που ακολούθησαν δεν είχα πρόβλημα. Ο περιηγητής που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ είναι o Opera.

----------


## jk21

περα απο την αλλαγη browzer ισχυει στον chrome και η αλλαγη που σας ειπα με source mode .Δεν εχω αλλαξει browzer .. oποτε κολλαει στα πμ (μονο ) κανω αυτη την αλλαγη

----------

